# Silver Dragons vs Hive fleet Tiamat (several Pics)



## Cold86 (Sep 24, 2010)

Hi Yall,

So the time has finally come. Here is bits and pieces of my space marines and tyranids(wip). So these are my 1st and 2nd armies painting minis EVER! so you will see mistakes as i am not an artistic person by any stretch of the imagination. I do however know how to color inside the lines so for now i hope that surfices. Anyway C&C more than welcome, you dont have to carebear me, ima big boy 

Termie Chap









Dakka Ven Dread









LR crusader









VS Hive Fleet Tiamat

Warrior 









Gants









Tyranid Prime WIP!


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

not bad! not bad at all! its just comes down to practice and more practice, if you want to follow some good adcive go to you tube and look at :djinn24 jawaballs girlpainting and the painting corps these are some really helpful videos, aslo the guys here have been so helpful to me with their critique, if you want have a look at my stuff from start till now its not great but you can see the improvements thatnks to heresyonline! keep at it


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

haha the lightning scheme on the dreadnought is awesome! I think thinning out your paints with water or maybe just applying the same amount you put on your brush over wider areas would help you improve. I didnt used to base my models either, but you should definitely take the time to do so it makes an unbelievable difference. Hell even just a layer of sand or grass. Some more practice with highlighting I think would do some good as well.


----------



## Cold86 (Sep 24, 2010)

thanks for the advice guys. Couple quick questions. I am thinning the paint down with H2O but do you think i should do more? As for the basing actually im done basing my space marines sorrt the photos for the chap and dread were taken a day before i based them LOL. I did the same baseing technique as my tyranids the slimy organic goo base. There is an excellt tutorial using nothing but elmers glue and some super glue to get a really cool effect. I think the threads is called Nid/Nugrle basing <--or something like that.


----------

